# ineglow on text with corel draw x5



## josephroman88 (Apr 6, 2010)

How do I create inner and outer glow on the word Nathans on the hot dog sign for Nathans company in Corel draw x5 for the word Nathans


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

josephroman88 said:


> How do I create inner and outer glow on the word Nathans on the hot dog sign for Nathans company in Corel draw x5 for the word Nathans


Can you repost your picture so we can see it?? 

Inner Glow you can usually use the Contour Tool (on your left hand toolbar under blend... If set up like mine it would be the 5th one up from the bottom after the eyedropper tool.


----------



## josephroman88 (Apr 6, 2010)

I dont know how to add a pic but the sign is at nathansfamous.com is the big banner on the left. or if you can tell me how to add the image I have it in my desktop saved.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, you can use the contour tool.. type out the letter's first add the color then use that.


----------



## josephroman88 (Apr 6, 2010)

I will try thanks,

Joe


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Depending on the glow effect you want you may need to add a contour to the inside and outside of the text.


----------



## josephroman88 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm still having a hard time doing it. I don't know how to use this tool to get that effect. Can you help?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Type your word, make it the color you want between the two blends, select the Contour Tool from the tool bar, in the properties bar at the top of the screen set the Contour to Outside and the steps to …20 the offset will be small to give you the best blend. Once you have this you will need to select the center of the word to get your original text go to arrange and Break Contour Group apart. Click off and back on the text, this time set the Contour to Inside and pick the color you want to use for the inside of the letters. If you still need help here is a link to one way of doing it!
http://coreldesigner.wordpress.com/2008/11/24/how-to-create-a-neon-tubing-type-effect/


----------

